# Blowing Coat



## lexigirl (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a relatively new member and have an adorable 5 month old, Lexi. I have been reading the forum and really appreciate all the information. I feel I learned so much and am so grateful!!!! 

I do have a question regarding grooming. Would someone please explain a blowing coat.....it sounds scary!!!!! eep: When does it happen and how long does it last?

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi. It has to do with the transition between the puppy coat to the adulthood and usually occurs at the end of the first year and again in the second year (that's when Marble did it, but every dog is different). You'll notice a whole lot of matting and some shedding. You will definitely have to increase brushing at this time, but the bright side is that the adult coat will be much easier.

Here is a link to a thread on blowing coat which will explain things much better:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=38&highlight=blowing+coat

Gina


----------



## lexigirl (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you....I've been reading the link you provided and it has been very helpful!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Longer version puppy cuts are always cute on Havs and will make the blowing of the coat easier and a clean coat.........and, keep up the brushing and combing and checking for mats each day and getting those mats out before the mats get bigger.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Each dog is different. You can have anything from one or two little matts to HOLY COW and be screaming for help. If you have a bitch she can blow coat coming into heat also. 
Here's hoping you can say you just had a couple little matts!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Interesting Jan. I didn't know about the bitches and heat/blowing coat. Since Gabby girl was spayed yesterday I guess I won't have that worry!
Carole


----------

